# Could you keep your dog if it killed a cat?



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Would you rehome your dog if it killed a cat?


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

nope,there will never be a reason for me to give up my dog


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, I would keep him. I do think that Kilo would do some serious damage to a cat - one narrowly escaped our back garden the other day . Although I would hate to see him do it (obviously never have him offlead around cats and try to check that none are in the garden before I let him out) it is instinct.


----------



## Bonsai (Jun 9, 2012)

I think if it wasyour pet cat that you loved like you love your dog you might think differently about it after

But as above im not a cat fan even though id never like to see harm to any animal nothing can make me give up my dog


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't answer when on the phone, I clicked yes but meant No :lol: I read the thread question and answered without reading the poll question.

Maya killed my pet rat, she's still here although I hated her for a good few days. I knew it was only her acting on her prey drive.

I'd be devastated if she got to Spike but again I couldn't, she's a malamute and it's a breed trait.

Even if she killed another dog, i'd still keep her.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Rupert killed a cat and I have absolutely no doubt at all that he would have killed again given the opportunity. I never even considered rehoming him for it. Nor would I rehome Spencer if he killed one.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, without a doubt. Killing a cat - as tragic for the poor cat and devastating for the poor owner as it would be - would only be instinct to them. If, god forbid, any of them ever did, it'd be 100% my fault, not theirs one bit, so why on earth would I punish them for my actions.


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Definatley not. I would be heartbroken if it was one of my cats but cats and dogs together is always a risk. I doubt it would ever happen as mine just trot n by when they see a cat outdoors but who knows.


----------



## roxyapril (Oct 19, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Don't answer when on the phone, I clicked yes but meant No :lol: I read the thread question and answered without reading the poll question.
> 
> Maya killed my pet rat, she's still here although I hated her for a good few days. I knew it was only her acting on her prey drive.
> 
> ...


Ive just done the exact same thing


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I would definitely keep her even though I would be very upset about it. If I had a cat and it killed a budgie I would not rehome it either. As already said by several posters they act on instinct and in many breeds it is an instinct to chase.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

If it was my cat I'd be upset, but I wouldn't think of rehoming it as it would be my fault in the first place.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

I put yes on the poll by accident...miss read it

But no way would I get rid of either of my dogs if they killed a cat. Yeah I wouldn't like it, but that's no reason to rehome if it happened.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Don't answer when on the phone, I clicked yes but meant No


I did that too -2 from yes on the poll


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

peanut651 said:


> I did that too -2 from yes on the poll


I did wonder who was hitting the yes!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I was just interested in the answer because one of the longest staying dogs in rescue got homed. It was all going really good. But on the way back from a walk he lunged towards the cat, owner dropped the lead and he killed the cat. 

Now he is back in the kennels having waited well over a year.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

goodvic2 said:


> I was just interested in the answer because one of the longest staying dogs in rescue got homed. It was all going really good. But on the way back from a walk he lunged towards the cat, owner dropped the lead and he killed the cat.
> 
> Now he is back in the kennels having waited well over a year.


Poor Lad 

I think you might want to keep the question for the poll the same as the thread question next time, that's -3 yeses :lol:


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

goodvic2 said:


> I was just interested in the answer because one of the longest staying dogs in rescue got homed. It was all going really good. But on the way back from a walk he lunged towards the cat, owner dropped the lead and he killed the cat.
> 
> Now he is back in the kennels having waited well over a year.


Poor thing, hope he gets another home. If we ever come across cats my two are up on their back legs trying to get at it.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Poor Lad
> 
> I think you might want to keep the question for the poll the same as the thread question next time, that's -3 yeses :lol:


Done!  x


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

goodvic2 said:


> I was just interested in the answer because one of the longest staying dogs in rescue got homed. It was all going really good. But on the way back from a walk he lunged towards the cat, owner dropped the lead and he killed the cat.
> 
> Now he is back in the kennels having waited well over a year.


Sounds like he's better off without that owner tbh if they'll just drop the lead at the slightest distraction. I hope he finds a loving forever home soon.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

My GSD once came across a cat that was lying in some long grass when he was off lead. Before I could do anything he had the cat by its neck and tossed it up in the air  about 6 feet with such force that it spun around. As it hit the ground I had caught up with him and got hold of his collar and the cat ran away. I wonder how that poor cat got on and if it survived because he must have grabbed it and thrown it up with such force to toss it up in the air to that height. Of course I didn't punish him because he had not been brought up around cats and it was just a natural reaction. But I do feel sorry for the cat and its owners.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> Would you rehome your dog if it killed a cat?


I would be mortified cetainly and very sorry for the cat and owner I dont like to see anything killed especially someones pet, but I wouldnt rehome my dog either. Sometimes you just have to accept mother nature.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am aware that there is a risk having a dog and one cat, I have three cats.

If I was in that position, I would be upset for two reasons one for the cat and its owner and also with my dog, who I would not be able to trust around small animals, our lifestyle would have to change but I would still keep him.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Certainly would keep my dog, wouldnt like the thought that he would kill anything tho


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I wouldn't rehome my two. 
I have to be one step ahead of them when we see cats. They go mad.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes i'd keep my dog as we don't also own cats, it wouldn't be their fault its not like dogs know cats are someone's pet.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

goodvic2 said:


> Would you rehome your dog if it killed a cat?


no i would give him a big bone


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> I was just interested in the answer because one of the longest staying dogs in rescue got homed. It was all going really good. But on the way back from a walk he lunged towards the cat, owner dropped the lead and he killed the cat.
> 
> Now he is back in the kennels having waited well over a year.


I think that is a totally different scenario, if I rehomed a dog and it did that soon after I might not want to keep it.
With my dogs though, they have caught cats, they have never managed to kill one but they kill rabbits and rats, how can they know the difference. Mostly the cats round here are just pests anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

goodvic2 said:


> I was just interested in the answer because one of the longest staying dogs in rescue got homed. It was all going really good. But on the way back from a walk he lunged towards the cat, owner dropped the lead and he killed the cat.
> 
> Now he is back in the kennels having waited well over a year.


Oh no, that sucks  Weve had that happen too... Some people just cant get over seeing their beloved pet be the carnivorous predator he/she is.

As a kid my fox terrier killed my hamster who had gotten out of his cage. I was devastated, but I didnt blame the dog for being a dog.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

My old mongrel killed our first parrot, a beautiful Senegal. I was never really angry with Buster, it was my dad's fault because he used to play this stupid game where he'd make Buster jump up at the parrot's cage because he thought it was hilarious when Mojo (the parrot) bit Busters nose :nonod:  we were always warning him how dangerous it was, and one day - Buster bit Mojo and that was the end of him :crying:

I don't talk much about Mojo because it upsets me to think of the way he died and even now, 6 years later, it still makes me feel sick thinking about it. I always have a little cry on the anniversary of Mojo's death, he was a truly amazing little bird and I will never, ever forget him - in fact, I want a little Senegal Parrot tattooing on me somewhere 

However, we never even considered punishing Buster - never mind rehoming him! Because as I say, it wasn't Buster's fault. And I would never rehome any dog.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

If one of my dogs killed a cat, either one of mine or someone elses- it would only be my fault- not the dogs, so the dog shouldn't be punished. I am very aware of my dogs and the cats, after having to cat train Amber and going through it again with Pixie, so I'm very cat-aware when out and about as well as aware of my own cats safety.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I stupidly didn't read the poll properly and voted yes... as in yes I *would* keep my dog if it killed a cat not yes I would rehome


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

One of mine is smaller than a cat, so unlikely. My lhasa/poodle saw a cat in my garden and chased it, but once the cat froze in the corner he stopped and left it alone. 
I guess if you saw your dog kill a cat in front of though you'd feel pretty sick. Did the rescue say they were cat friendly as if they did then the reason maybe that they doubted what else they had been told. I'm not saying that happened just wondering.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Course I wouldn't re home my dog if it killed a cat, no more than I would re home my cat if it killed a bird. Cats are the biggest killers of all so no way would I punish my dog for having exactly the same instincts.

We are losing song birds in massive numbers due to cats and they are no friends of mine TBH, sh***ing all over my garden, owners not having to take any responsibility etc etc. No love lost on them here I'm afraid!


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

goodvic2 said:


> Would you rehome your dog if it killed a cat?


No, but I put "yes" in the poll by mistake 

Festus likes our cat, but I'm 99.99% sure he wants to kill other cats. Anyway, I keep him on lead in the street and off lead in the park, so the possibility of him killing a cat are ~0%


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

If Dillon killed a cat I would NOT be rehomed him.

I'm sorry if it's in our garden it's fair game, Dillon would never catch one he's not quick enough he tries hard but there no chance he just runs round like something demented


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Malmum said:


> Course I wouldn't re home my dog if it killed a cat, no more than I would re home my cat if it killed a bird. Cats are the biggest killers of all so no way would I punish my dog for having exactly the same instincts.
> 
> We are losing song birds in massive numbers due to cats and they are no friends of mine TBH, sh***ing all over my garden, owners not having to take any responsibility etc etc. No love lost on them here I'm afraid!


Thanks for reminding me

Dirt bag of a cat has lost his bell and came in with a mouse yesterday, less than pleased about it.

-ebays cat bells-

but it's quite true.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I would be upset about it, and appogise to the owner and take care of any expenses involved.
But there's no way I would ever give up my dog. 

Anyway, I think it's morally wrong to put a dog up for rehoming just because he's made one mistake. It would be my place to deal with it and re train him. To pass a dog with problems on to someone else, especially if you don't tell them, is just wrong.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I voted no - but I don't have any cats in my house so it wouldn't be a difficlt situation for me to manage.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> If Dillon killed a cat I would NOT be rehomed him.
> 
> I'm sorry if it's in our garden it's fair game, Dillon would never catch one he's not quick enough he tries hard but there no chance he just runs round like something demented


Don't need to be quick to catch some of them. The one Rupert killed jumped out of a tree at him. He caught another that was under a bush while he was walking to heel on leash, he never moved from my side! We also had a cat here that came running to him trying to rub up against him, rolling onto its back and batting at him with its paws and just generally acting like he was its new best friend hmy: I had to call my hubby to come rescue us from it! I doubt the cat would have escaped without injury had Rupe not been muzzled, he was intent on killing it and since it was intent on getting to him it was extremely hard to keep them apart. I swear it had a death wish!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Yes I would still keep them, namely because I don't and never will own a cat so wouldn't have to worry about separating them within the home. To be honest I'd still keep them even if I did own a cat that they killed (I know Scooter would if he had the chance, fortunately he's not fast enough).
That's not to say that I wouldn't be completely and utterly gutted if they killed someone's cat, I'd be beside myself, let alone the owners!

I knew a family with 6 dogs, their Weimy attacked and killed their cat which was the final straw and he was rehomed via a local rescue. To be fair he didn't seem to settle in the pack over the months they owned him and at least 1 dog would have a fresh bite every time I visited. Once he was gone the others settled so I think it was for the best, the poor cat just happened to be the deciding factor.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

If any of my dogs got into the situation where they killed a cat....it would by MY fault, not theirs. There is NO way I would rehome them because they killed a cat!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I wouldnt rehome them, although I think I might look at them differently. It would be a horrible thing to happen.
TBH though mine are so small that it is just as likely that a cat would kill one of them!! However if Adam was a big dog then I think he would pose a real threat to cats as he has a high prey drive where they are concerned and is very terratorial about 'his' garden!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the poll is confusing, I nearly put Yes because I was answering the thread title... only just noticed in time 

I wouldn't rehome mine... I am certain that if Jake caught a cat, he would kill it... I would never rehome him for it, and it is why I will now not risk having a cat while he is here.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

I wouldn't rehome but I would be utterly horrified, and of it was our cat....... Well the OH would never forgive the dog (the cat is his baby ) ern chases our cat if the chance is there even tho he gets such a row for it, he just cannot help himself. 

If another dog killed our cat I wouldn't expect the owner to get rid either.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

this disccusion took place at my mam's last week after my sister's rescue dog killed our family cat. they were normally kept apart by a high dog gate but mam forgot to shut it behind her when she went through to the kitchin. tiffany ran through the living room to the front door where jj pounced on her killing her instantly :crying: my mam and aunty mananged to pull him off her. though he kept trying to have another go at her, not once did he attempt to turn on them. if he had tried to bite them, then i would have had to say rehome him but seeing as he didn't, i don't see what getting rid of him or having him pts would achieve. it wouldn't bring tiff back. the way i see it, human error killed her has much as jj did.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Thanks for reminding me
> 
> Dirt bag of a cat has lost his bell and came in with a mouse yesterday, less than pleased about it.


The only time I was grateful at Mickey bringing in a mouse was when I had a snake - free food.  He used to bring them in through the window and leave them for the dogs, right in the middle of the floor. Thought that was quite nice of him really. 

The birds though.........grrrrr!


----------



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

I voted yes by accident. Misread the poll tthought it matched the thread title I'm on my phone.

Id be upset he had killed a cat but no way would I rehome . Cats kill random rodents often on tbeif walks would you become a cat if t brought hone a pigeon?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DavieB said:


> *would you become a cat* if t brought hone a pigeon?


Why, does the pigeon have magic powers? :lol: :lol: I'd love to be able to become a cat  not sure my dogs would love me as much though :yikes:

.....sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

I had a beautiful black cat called Ellie. One day, about 8 years ago, my mum ran her over in the driveway.

I didn't rehome my mum, although I was tempted to....


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I wouldnt have a dog if I felt in the slightest it could kill one my cats. In the case of Sophie the cats could do more damage to her and I can actually see them all ganging up which they did once when Sophie was a puppy. Decker went after her soon joined by moms cat and the other two were racing up the stairs to join in.

If I had a dog that killed a cat or my own I would think long and hard if I could handle the balance act, if training could help or if it would be better for a rehome and as to what animal should be homed. 

I love my animals 100% anyone who knows me sees that and I would do what was in their best interest.


----------



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Why, does the pigeon have magic powers? :lol: :lol: I'd love to be able to become a cat  not sure my dogs would love me as much though :yikes:
> 
> .....sorry, couldn't resist


Don't you just love autocorrect lol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

it would really depend, if it was one of our cats I would need to understand the circumstances if it was a stray in the yard then No....


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Never in a million years would I give them up over killing a cat, chance has come close to catching a few and I have no doubt he'd kill one if he did catch it.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

To rehome a dog I felt I couldnt trust because it had killed would be passing my problem onto someone else.... passing the buck.....

Normally its me clearing up other peoples mess/mistakes as I always adopt and so pasts are not always clear.

I think theres different things to take into consideration and the circumstances if my dogs lived with cats and turned on one of their own suddenly killing it deliberatly rather than possibly during rough play I would have my doubts about the trustworthyness of the dog.
My first port of call would then be a vet to check for any illness or tumour that could be making the dog act out of charecter..

If by chance they chased and killed one who had wandered in then no ..They are protecting their territory against strangers and Im sorry but round here cat owners allow their cats to roam with all the dangers that come with it.
Yesterday OH opened the gararge to put his motorbike out and when he walked back in there was a cat on the workbench!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Like a numpty i clicked yes instead of no  i read the title and thought yes id keep my dog so clicked yes 

I would keep my dog if it killed a cat


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I wouldn't rehome mine for killing a cat.
I've got 2 myself and I'd be seriously gutted if it were one of those. Mine all get on well together but I cant say it would never happen.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think Im the first to answer who would rehome my dog if they killed a cat, with 4 cats in the home, who I love as much as my dogs I couldnt risk their lives if one of the dogs became a cat killer . 
The house is too open plan to keep the two species apart so I would have no choice, rehome all 4 cats or rehome one dog, there would be no choice for me . Luckily the cats and dogs get on with each other, Bella was a cat chaser when we got her but I managed to stop that very quickly, even then though she didnt want to hurt them, the fun was in the chase. 
I have rodents and cats in the house together and I can keep those species seperate, if one of the cats somehow managed to kill an escaped rodent that would be a freak incident and I wouldnt rehome the cat, I would just ensure that the rodents could never escape again.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, I would keep my dog/dogs if he/she/they killed a cat. I can't believe the high numbers that have voted no!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Galadriel17 said:


> Yes, I would keep my dog/dogs if he/she/they killed a cat. I can't believe the high numbers that have voted no!


The no vote is for people who wouldnt rehome, yes is for the rehomers


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

mumof6 said:


> Like a numpty i clicked yes instead of no  i read the title and thought yes id keep my dog so clicked yes
> 
> I would keep my dog if it killed a cat


Oh, I selected yes too, was this wrong?


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> The no vote is for people who wouldnt rehome, yes is for the rehomers


Oh  oops, I answered the title


----------



## Yomper (Sep 17, 2011)

well as everybody has cliicked no by mistake the poll is pretty useless!! You all sound like politicians with there mind changing!
Nothing could make me rehome my dog


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Malmum said:


> The only time I was grateful at Mickey bringing in a mouse was when I had a snake - free food.  He used to bring them in through the window and leave them for the dogs, right in the middle of the floor. Thought that was quite nice of him really.
> 
> The birds though.........grrrrr!


Nice :lol:

He brung a live one in once and Maya blinking ate it  she obviously thought it was a free meal.

That's one thing I will say, i've not seen him catch/bring home birds since he was a kitten. Saying that I live by a old railway track so lots of mice and rats.



DavieB said:


> I voted yes by accident. Misread the poll tthought it matched the thread title I'm on my phone.


Haha, that was my crime being on the phone and clicking yes :lol: pleased i'm not alone

Seems allot of people have clicked Yes because of the title and not the poll, opps


----------



## Halifu (Jan 22, 2012)

My last dog unfortunatley caught a cat in one of our polly tunnels
No I didn't re home Him.
It certainly stopped the cats from using my salad beds as a toilet though!
Both animals are predatory cats hunt birds all the time and some say this is partly the reason are song birds are in decline!
I am trying very hard to train my current dog to leave them Alone,it's very hard though.
We've had a chase this morning on our walk, he did break of the chase eventually
Still a lot of work to do


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I voted incorrectly, since the poll question differed from the thread title and so I voted I would rehome them when I wouldnt even contemplate it.

Yes, I would be upset if they killed a cat as it's probably somebody's pet but since my dogs kill rabbits etc, I dont see a cat as much different. If you let a pet out to roam, you run the risk of it getting killed one way or another. It's like asking if I would give up driving if I ran over a cat.


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

I clicked no too  but meant yes lol

My friends dogs killed her cat, she was sitting on the shed in the garden and one of her dogs grabbed the cat and her other dog joined in they still have the dogs  

My dogs live with cats, but I never leave my dogs with the cats when I'm not around. I just think its a accident waiting to happen if I do. 3 of the dogs have been around cats since they were pups, but one hasn't and she can be very sharp. Would I trust them around other cats, no I wouldn't. But I would never re-home any off my dogs even if they killed one of my own cats. As others have said it would be my own fault not the dogs.


----------



## FandangoLil (Jun 17, 2012)

My old lad killed a cat and I kept him. It was over 3 years ago now and I don't think any less off him. He was on his lead and the cat shot out under him and he grabbed it and killed it very quickly. Then again, he is a rescue lurcher who was a working dog until he got ill. I have come across a lot of Irish dogs who are very unsafe with cats and I have one of them.

If it happened again, I would keep him. Then again, i don't have cats myself, or any small animals except for tropical fish.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I just voted wrong as well! As the poll question was the opposite to the title.

Sadly one of my dogs killed my pet rabbit as well as a cat - the rabbit she had been taught to leave alone in its run, and we were happy for years, but one night the rabbit got out - wear and tear on the hutch and when Beauty went out to the loo in the morning the rabbit was out - I'd never taught her to leave it alone when loose, my fault, not hers.  She was carrying it in her mouth, when I saw it and told her to drop it, she did, it ran off, but died later.

The time with the cat, it was sitting by the side of the road when I was walking Beauty, Fred and another dog I was boarding at the time. The terrier saw it first, got a bash on the nose and backed off. The boarder sniffed, ignored the bash, and grabbed it. Beauty then took it off the boarder and wouldn't let go. I got my dad to pick us up and took it to the vet but it died. I felt awful as we never traced the owner - the cat must have lived with dogs at some point as it never tried to run away.

Neither was her fault, I wouldn't rehome her, it's obvious she can't live with cats, and now when I walk her with that boarder they are both muzzled! She never bothers with cats that are just sitting there normally, and will still Leave when told.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Apologies for the "useless" poll 

Next time I will bare in mind that the title needs to reflect the text/question. 

I think it's safe to say that pretty much everyone would keep their dog. 

Thanks for participating.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I would be devastated, but wouldn't rehome. The dogs & cats here get on well (the dogs & rabbits do too) but they're not unsupervised. I think it would be more likely the dogs would go for a strange cat in the garden (there's a few ferals round here & most neighbours are also cat owners). If they were to kill one of mine I'd have to look at managing them all better, as it would have been my fault


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

No. You own a carnivore and a predator. It is your responsibility to reshape the behaviour and manage the animal. If your dog kills, it is YOUR fault.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

If it was one of mine i wouldnt but i did foster a dog that spent its whole time trying to kill my cats even though the owners told the rescue it was ok with cats.I'm afraid i thought about my cats and returned the dog to the rescue as the stress in the house was upsetting the rest of the dogs and they were getting short tempered with each other.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL, I voted incorrectly as well!

I have two cats & the dogs get on really well with them & we haven't had any problems with them. That said I know that they would chase cats outside the home.

If either of the dogs killed any other animal (even another dog) then although I would be devastated I would not rehome them but manage future situations so it didn't happen again. But if either of my dogs developed any behaviorual problems that meant they were dangerous & I wasn't able to manage this then they would be pts. I could never, ever rehome home them with the possibility that a serious situation could happen again & that they would be passed round from home to home gradually becoming more unhappy.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

roxyapril said:


> Ive just done the exact same thing


me too lol


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I wouldn't rehome my dogs if they killed a cat but I would be extremely upset with them! I am more than 99% certain that they would never harm a cat though. 

What I am surprised at is the amount of people that say that it is a dogs instinct to kill a cat! Surely dogs can be taught not to kill them? I'm the only person in my entire family that doesn't have dogs and cats living together but the rest of my family have had dogs and cats living together for years without any of them getting killed! My mum rescued a 6month old staff about 18 months ago when she already had 4 cats, the dog had never even seen a cat before so she was a little interested in them at 1st but now the dog and cats are best friends and 1 cat even rubs himself all over the dog. 

Surely dogs should be socialised with cats when they are puppies, just like they should be socialised with people and dogs? I have no intention of getting a cat but I took all of my dogs to my mums when they were puppies to get them used to cats because I don't want my dogs attacking cats when on walks! I know a lot of greyhounds that live with cats and if that breed can live with cats most breeds can?

Certain breeds that attack dogs could be excused by saying its instinct because their parents attacked other dogs, but instead it's the owners fault for not socialising....of course it's the owners fault....is it not also the owners fault if dogs aren't socialised with cats from a young age?

Sorry....just my opinion....don't all shout at me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I wouldn't rehome my dogs if they killed a cat but I would be extremely upset with them! I am more than 99% certain that they would never harm a cat though.
> 
> What I am surprised at is the amount of people that say that it is a dogs instinct to kill a cat! Surely dogs can be taught not to kill them? I'm the only person in my entire family that doesn't have dogs and cats living together but the rest of my family have had dogs and cats living together for years without any of them getting killed! My mum rescued a 6month old staff about 18 months ago when she already had 4 cats, the dog had never even seen a cat before so she was a little interested in them at 1st but now the dog and cats are best friends and 1 cat even rubs himself all over the dog.
> 
> ...


I can only speak from my own experience. I got a dog, knowing that one day it would need to live with my cat who at that time was in a different country. When Kenzie was very young I took her a few times to visit a 'friend of a friend' who had 2 cats, whom Kenzie just ignored at that age. Then that person moved out of the area and I simply didn't know anyone with a cat, therefore had no way of socialising her with them. Her prey drive didn't kick in until about 7-8 months, but when it did she would chase anything that moved.

Now I am back here and have spent 6 months struggling to get Kenzie and my cat to live together. While Kenzie's made huge progress, I still can't have Kenzie off-lead in the same room as the cat, and the cat prefers to be not in the same room as Kenzie. So it's a juggling act. I'm not completely sure what Kenzie would do if she got to Tala, but killing her is probably pretty high on the list.

So, it's not always as easy as 'teach them not to'


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

CavalierOwner said:


> I wouldn't rehome my dogs if they killed a cat but I would be extremely upset with them! I am more than 99% certain that they would never harm a cat though.
> 
> What I am surprised at is the amount of people that say that it is a dogs instinct to kill a cat! Surely dogs can be taught not to kill them? I'm the only person in my entire family that doesn't have dogs and cats living together but the rest of my family have had dogs and cats living together for years without any of them getting killed! My mum rescued a 6month old staff about 18 months ago when she already had 4 cats, the dog had never even seen a cat before so she was a little interested in them at 1st but now the dog and cats are best friends and 1 cat even rubs himself all over the dog.
> 
> ...


When I adopted Maya at 2 years I was told she was cat friendly, this was a huge bonus for me as I had a cat.

What no one realized is she prefers cats outdoors than in the house.

She's an Alaskan Malamute, they have not been in people's homes for very long and the same with Siberian huskies. Although they are old breeds, the way of survival was to hunt and this instinct is still very strong in the breed and i'm not sure it'll ever be something that will be bred out.

I never leave her alone with my cat even for a second because although they get along, they arn't friends and she has a very high prey instinct so if something would go wrong, it could result in my cat being dead.

Sibes are very well known for living with cats for years and having no problem and one day just attack and kill the cat they have slept and eat besides their whole lives.

My friend has a pack of sibes, they loved the house cat and always treated her just like she was another pack member. My friend done all the right things raising them correctly, never leaving them alone etc. What happened shocked her to never trust a sibe with a cat ever again.

She's been watching tv and the cat had been a few feet away sleeping on the windsill, the cat fell off and this triggered something in the dogs as they jumped on her and attacked her. My friend saved her but by the time they got to the vets the damage was too bad and she had to be put to sleep. Now this had only been meer seconds but sadly it's something that's very common.

Sometimes no amount of socialization can counteract a breeds true nature.

In some cases dogs are just dogs, whether they have not be raised to live with cats or something happened. There's always a risk with any dog.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> I can only speak from my own experience. I got a dog, knowing that one day it would need to live with my cat who at that time was in a different country. When Kenzie was very young I took her a few times to visit a 'friend of a friend' who had 2 cats, whom Kenzie just ignored at that age. Then that person moved out of the area and I simply didn't know anyone with a cat, therefore had no way of socialising her with them. Her prey drive didn't kick in until about 7-8 months, but when it did she would chase anything that moved.
> 
> Now I am back here and have spent 6 months struggling to get Kenzie and my cat to live together. While Kenzie's made huge progress, I still can't have Kenzie off-lead in the same room as the cat, and the cat prefers to be not in the same room as Kenzie. So it's a juggling act. I'm not completely sure what Kenzie would do if she got to Tala, but killing her is probably pretty high on the list.
> 
> So, it's not always as easy as 'teach them not to'


Sorry to hear that you are having problems with your dog and cat.

That's why I said they should be socialised from a young age, like anything it takes time! It will always be harder to socialise an older dog/rescue.

I really hope that your pets are getting along soon.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> When I adopted Maya at 2 years I was told she was cat friendly, this was a huge bonus for me as I had a cat.
> 
> What no one realized is she prefers cats outdoors than in the house.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your friends cat. 

That's why I said "most" breeds can live with cats because I have heard that it is extremely hard to have huskies or mals get along with cats! I know nothing about these breeds apart form the facts that they are gorgeous and have a strong prey drive.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I too made the mistake of answering yes on the poll insterad of no. 

If my dog killed a cat I would be very upset about it but I wouldn't rehome either of them because of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Sorry to hear that you are having problems with your dog and cat.
> 
> That's why I said they should be socialised from a young age, like anything it takes time! It will always be harder to socialise an older dog/rescue.
> 
> I really hope that your pets are getting along soon.


How do you socialise a puppy with a cat if you don't know anyone with a cat?


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

There's no way I'd give up a dog just because it killed another animal, dogs can't tell the difference between prey and pets.

Also, Diz has been carefully mixed with cats and gets on fine with them inside a house, she's a bit scared of them tbh  and more interested in their food!

However, if they run, she'll chase and I don't doubt that she'd kill one if she caught it. I simply keep her under close control and supervised in areas where cats, or any other small furry, are likely to be found. 

I've nothing against cats or cat owners but it does 'irk' me somewhat when cats are allowed to patrol the neighbourhood killing everything in their path and if a dog so much as gives them a scowl then they are evil and must be put down 

P.S. A cat killed all but one of the baby sparrows nesting in my garden and I had to clear up what was left of them :crying:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> I wouldn't rehome my dogs if they killed a cat but I would be extremely upset with them! I am more than 99% certain that they would never harm a cat though.
> 
> What I am surprised at is the amount of people that say that it is a dogs instinct to kill a cat! *Surely dogs can be taught not to kill them?* I'm the only person in my entire family that doesn't have dogs and cats living together but the rest of my family have had dogs and cats living together for years without any of them getting killed! My mum rescued a 6month old staff about 18 months ago when she already had 4 cats, the dog had never even seen a cat before so she was a little interested in them at 1st but now the dog and cats are best friends and 1 cat even rubs himself all over the dog.
> 
> ...


Whether my dogs would intentionally kill a cat I don't think they would but they both would chase unknown cats (as they do with other animals). It is easy to say 'train them not to' but if you read alot of posts on here then curbing chasing of other animals is quite difficult to do with some dogs, well it was with mine!

Both my dogs are from rescue centres so I had no influence on their development. That said most of my training efforts revolve around recall, recall with distractions & impulse control.

Unfortunately even dogs that have been 'trained' not to chase cats & some have even grown up with cats can chase/kill them if certain circumstances are right.

One instance we had, I took the dogs in to the garden for a wee before bedtime, both heard noises in the bushes & went over to investigate. All of a sudden Winnie my cat shot out chasing a mouse, as it was dark the dogs didn't see it was winnie but started chasing her, she panicked & which escalated the thrill for the dogs 

I shouted STOP & they did (I think they realised that it was Winnie by then!) & Winne was then able to calm down & come back over to us. There's no way that they would have acted like this usually but with it being dark, a sudden movement & then the excitement I can see how these things can happen, dogs aren't robots & at times instinct will overide.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> How do you socialise a puppy with a cat if you don't know anyone with a cat?


Obviously you can't but for people that have puppies and know people with cats they should always ask to see whether they can socialise them! I'm sure that cat owners would be more than happy because that would be one dog that would be less likely to kill their cat.

You obviously thought it was important to socialise your puppy with cats, but unfortunatley the person that could help you moved away! I think it's brilliant that you tried. A lot of people that have dogs, don't try to socialise them with cats.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Oops 

I clicked on the wrong answer based on the thread title:

Could you keep your dog if it killed a cat? imo the poll should have been the same question 

Ah well it's only a poll... 

There's no way i would get rid of any of my dogs for killing a cat, my garden is secure enough to prevent my dogs getting out & killing a cat, they're Akita's & my bitch has massive prey drive... any animal that moves is fair game to her, with the exeption of our Pony & part loan Horse, she has caught a fox & several crows etc who have stupidly gotten into her garden.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a bitch that wants to kill all small bitches PERSONALLY. She was a rescue and I made the decision to keep her because I knew I could manage her. 

I have had many dogs as rescues, that were cat chasers, warned they were cat killers... but I honestly don't remember having an issue with dogs a week after they were here. My only stress were personal issues between dogs and dogs, and those BLUUDY bitches, who just never dropped it. EVERYONE got on with the cats.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lord no, i'd never rehome one of my dogs if they killed a cat, Inca gave one a good shake a few weeks ago , it was awful but i dont blame her or the cat...if anyones to blame its the cats owner for allowing to roam around.


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

You shoulda seen me fb status other night!! 
12:30pm and I let Zeus out for a last pee, so Im washing the dishes and watching him through the window and the bloody devil spots a cat (could tell by his body language) and he decides to smash down a bit of fencing & trellis (barging at it about 3 times to smash it down) enough to leap over and get in my neighbours garden to get this cat! the whole time im running round in my dressing gown bare foot in the pitch black trying to grab the flipping dog lol!! :lol:

I laugh now........ wasnt funny at the time


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

When Evie came I worked hard with her and my free range chickens but it didn't work and sadly she killed 2. I love my chickens and was really upset but I couldn't send her back to the refuge- it wasn't her fault and now the chucks are in a run withsome garden time when we have our afternoon walk.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> I wouldn't rehome my dogs if they killed a cat but I would be extremely upset with them! I am more than 99% certain that they would never harm a cat though.
> 
> What I am surprised at is the amount of people that say that it is a dogs instinct to kill a cat! Surely dogs can be taught not to kill them? I'm the only person in my entire family that doesn't have dogs and cats living together but the rest of my family have had dogs and cats living together for years without any of them getting killed! My mum rescued a 6month old staff about 18 months ago when she already had 4 cats, the dog had never even seen a cat before so she was a little interested in them at 1st but now the dog and cats are best friends and 1 cat even rubs himself all over the dog.
> 
> ...


Yep lots of greyhounds can be rehomed with cats but that doesn't mean they are cat safe with other cats. It also quite often doesn't mean that they will be cat safe even with their _own_ cats outside of the house. I have a bitch who I took on knowing that she isn't and isn't ever likely to be cat or small furry safe. So far she's killed 5 mice, a squirrel and 3 rats. The mice she caught in our flat, the squirrel had a deathwish and jumped in front of us while she was on the lead and the rats she caught in bushes. She has also attacked my parents cat and would have killed her if I hadn't intervened.

I do my best to prevent her ever getting hold of a cat - I check the garden before I let her out, she is walked on a short lead on pavements and we have been doing cat training to reduce her reactivity on the lead to them. Beyond that there isn't a huge amount I can do without putting a cat at risk and it's safer to manage her.

Dog aggression and prey drive are two very different things so I don't think the socialisation argument is really fair. Dogs and cats are different species with different ways to communicate and different relationships - a DA dog is failing to relate to it's own species. A dog that wants to kill a cat is just hunting.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

A friend of mine rehomed a weimy, she has badly injured one of the cats and killed a ginea pig. But she didn't rehome the dog, she doesn't blame the dog. The cats now have a safe place and outdoor run where she can go and spend time with them and they are safe.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

L/C said:


> I do my best to prevent her ever getting hold of a cat - I check the garden before I let her out, she is walked on a short lead on pavements and we have been doing cat training to reduce her reactivity on the lead to them. Beyond that there isn't a huge amount I can do without putting a cat at risk and it's safer to manage her.
> .


Just as a note, my Beauty was on a short lead when she killed the cat on the walk, it was sitting just inside a gate so I didn't see it until it was too late. My Grey has ignored them before, or I can make her leave, but having 2 Greys on short leads and a terrier I just couldn't hold them back. It's why Greys now have to bring muzzles for pavement walks, just in case.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

BoredomBusters said:


> Just as a note, my Beauty was on a short lead when she killed the cat on the walk, it was sitting just inside a gate so I didn't see it until it was too late. My Grey has ignored them before, or I can make her leave, but having 2 Greys on short leads and a terrier I just couldn't hold them back. It's why Greys now have to bring muzzles for pavement walks, just in case.


I walk on the inside between them and the houses and I've got no problem with holding them back but thanks for the tip.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Without a doubt.

Charlie got hold of our cat in November last year. We checked the garden and the cat for some reason decided to go and hide (before Charlie had come out) underneath all the BBQ and rubble and junk in the corner. Charlie seen her and because she had gone so far down, she was trapped.

Charlie got hold of her and broke her jaw and he came away with a face full of his own blood. We never let the dogs out in the garden if cats are in it, although when they are out they do sit on our porch and tease the dogs.

If I spot a cat down the field I distract my 2 long enough for the cat to run. Dottie, Charlie, a BT and a Collie x Terrier all once spotted this cat deep down in the woods, when Dottie got to it, all she did was bark at it and the kitten punched her away!

Charlie would, without a doubt kill a cat, Dottie just barks at them, but its in their instincts, as others have said and up to us to do as much as we can to stop cats being killed by our dogs.

xxx


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I would hope anyone who owned a dog that killed a cat while outside would in future muzzle it, i have seen the heartbreak it has caused my 2 g/children when 1 of their cats was on the drive way and a dog came along and killed it in front of a 8 yr old and 4 yr old child, neither child will ever forget what happened to their so loved cat, it has made both have a hatred for dogs which im glad to say they are working with me to get over this mistrust of dogs


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I would not rehome a dog for any reason tbh, and certainly not for a behavioural issue.

My dogs have been raised with cats from pups, and currently live with 5 and we have a visiting one from my neighbour that they have no interest in.

However, despite being socialised with cats from day one, i'm pretty sure Oscar would have had a go at one outside of my house and garden in his younger days. He's had a couple of myxi bunnies, and i doubt he'd have known the difference between a cat and a rabbit when in chase mode.

I think many dogs are ok with "their" cats, but anything else is fair game.

I am starting to wonder if maybe cats free ranging needs to be ended. Far too many are killed, maimed, tortured on a yearly basis. Not to mention the amount of birds and mammals they kill every year.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

For me yes.As we breed a cat killing dog would be no good here however my 4 dogs are great with the cats.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

My greyhound killed a cat that came in our back garden, horrible but i'm afraid a risk when cats are let out just the same as they run the risk of getting run over etc 

Before anyone jumps on me i was brought up with cats. I do check the garden and my dogs are never left on their own out there, they go out, toilet and come back in.

Not my dogs fault, its instinctive and the fact she raced just exacerbated her prey drive. Most dogs hate cats, even those that live with cats often will not tolerate any other cats coming into their territory.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> I think many dogs are ok with "their" cats, but anything else is fair game.


This is how mine are. If Im not there to stop it, feral cats are fair game sadly 



Nonnie said:


> I am starting to wonder if maybe cats free ranging needs to be ended. Far too many are killed, maimed, tortured on a yearly basis. Not to mention the amount of birds and mammals they kill every year.


I really agree with this. I think people dont realize how much damage cats do to the local bird and wildlife populations. Not to mention the danger to the cat itself.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

hazel pritchard said:


> I would hope anyone who owned a dog that killed a cat while outside would in future muzzle it, i have seen the heartbreak it has caused my 2 g/children when 1 of their cats was on the drive way and a dog came along and killed it in front of a 8 yr old and 4 yr old child, neither child will ever forget what happened to their so loved cat, it has made both have a hatred for dogs which im glad to say they are working with me to get over this mistrust of dogs


First of all I'm sorry about your grandchildren's cat and the dog definitely shouldn't have been on their property.

I have a dog who isn't a cat killer but could be. Would I muzzle her outside? Not in her own garden - no. And not on the pavement/road either if I have taken all other possible precautions (which I do). If you allow your cat to roam then that's a risk that you take. The same with the risk of it being run over, injured by wildlife or any of the dangers that free roaming cats encounter. I don't think that cat owners can want the freedom of allowing their cat to roam over other people's property and abdicate all responsibility but want everyone else to take special precautions for their cat.

I would hate for my dog to injure a cat and I will do everything I can to stop her but muzzling her outside would ruin her enjoyment of walks (inability to take treats or play with a toy) and compromise my ability to train her.


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd never re-home Bo for doing what hundred of years of selective breeding have encouraged her to do- chase small fluffy things as fast as possible. I'd be upset and make sure I did all I could to find the owner and apologise but like everyone has said, she's a carnivore and a very fast one and she's dug her way deep into my heart 

She has chased cats and I call her back, but there is no point me chasing her as she is way too fast, thankfully she seems very half-hearted as she caught up with a cat once and I swear she slowed down a bit. 

I'm very proud that she does so well with our cats, she follows them  but so far no issues, The cats have plenty of high-hides and I'd never leave them alone together.


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

It would depend on the circumstances for me. Because I love cats and small pets just as much as I love my dogs I am careful to choose individual dogs/breeds with low prey drives, but even then I understand that accidents can and do happen. 

If it were an outside cat or one that wandered into my garden then no, I wouldn&#8217;t re-home&#8230; I would feel horrible, but I have met many dogs who are fine with cats inside but their prey drive kicks in over cats they see outside, and have had a couple of dogs over the years myself that were that way. When I have had dogs like that in the past I made every effort to keep them away from cats and small pets, but if someone's cat got into my garden and was killed, as terrible as I would feel about it I wouldn't blame or re-home my dog. As awful as it sounds that is a risk someone takes when they choose to allow their cat free reign outdoors. 

With that said, I&#8217;m going to be very honest and say if one of my dogs killed Diesel (who is a strictly indoor cat), I don&#8217;t know if I could get past it. It would depend on the circumstances that led to the attack, and if I had the ability to keep that dog separated from the other small animals in my house. That cat means the world to me, and just thinking about it makes me sick.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

The cats around here tease our dogs and I have actually had to cross the road to get away from a cat that was squaring up to my dogs - I was more worried about what damage the cat might do to the dogs! 

I'd probably be horrified and feel terrible for the cat and its owner, but I'd also probably be a bit angry with the cat for constantly sauntering through a garden with 3 dogs in it.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I wouldn't like it, but of course i would keep them  i would never rehome any of the little blighters


----------



## modesty blaise (Jul 2, 2012)

I'd definitely keep my dog. It's my job to make sure that never happens (I do everything to prevent it) but if it does happen, it'll be an instinct thing.

We have loads of cheeky cats around, and I love cats, but my dog has a very high prey instinct and if she gets the slightest chance, she'll chase them. Luckily, she doesn't really try to kill them, just shoos them off.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

My two chase next doors cats out of my garden all the time. I normally check before letting them out but sometimes the cats pop over when the dogs are out.

its instinct, I can't stop them defending their territory, and in Rupert's case his "babies" (he guards the guinea pig and rabbits) as that's what the cat is eyeing up. 

I wouldn't like it, but what can you do?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

There are 2 things mentioned I want to reply to. The first is with regards to pups being socialised with cats. Personally, I wouldnt go to the effort of socialising my dogs with cats. I dont like cats so I would never own one and therefore cant really see why i'd include this in part of my training programme...I dont have children, so my dogs have never been socialised with kids either.

The second point is with regards to muzzling a dog if they killed a cat. Nope, i'm not going to do that either and completely agree with everything L/C said. I have very strong feelings about the 'freedoms' and exclusions cats and their owners enjoy that dogs and their owners do not have. As I said in my previous post, if you allow a pet to wander about then you should take into consideration the risk you are putting it at. Of course, I do not want my dogs to kill a cat and would never intentionally encourage them to chase one or even acknowledge one, but if they did manage to kill one then it's just 'one of those things' i'm afraid. In fact, I live a stones throw away from a cow field with a footpath through it and there is always a white cat prowling about, it's the bain of my life because sometimes I dont see it until the dogs are hot on it's heels and then I get into a screaming panic!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

hazel pritchard said:


> I would hope anyone who owned a dog that killed a cat while outside would in future muzzle it, i have seen the heartbreak it has caused my 2 g/children when 1 of their cats was on the drive way and a dog came along and killed it in front of a 8 yr old and 4 yr old child, neither child will ever forget what happened to their so loved cat, it has made both have a hatred for dogs which im glad to say they are working with me to get over this mistrust of dogs


I'm afraid I wouldn't - Kilo is only ever offlead around cats in two circumstances; in our own back garden which the odd cat still comes into and sometimes there is a cat or two in the offlead dog walking fields. I check both the garden and the fields before Kilo goes out / offlead and so far he has only ever chased cats from the garden that have jumped in whilst he has been out there but I wouldn't muzzle him if he killed one.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

If it was our own cat then yes as they were here first and my parents 'prefer' the cats. I doubt I would have any say in it what so ever.

If it was not my cat then no, but I would be very careful e.g checking garden before letting her out.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not sure really, I doubt I would rehome but truth is I think it would alter the way I regarded the dog. I wouldn't blame them but I still couldn't stomach it. 

I wouldn't describe myself as a cat person but I have had cats and loved them with all my heart as much as I love any of my pets. The idea of seeing one killed by a dog would make me properly ill - and I don't think I'd get over that.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

I just voted incorrectly - I thought the poll was for the thread title - "Could you keep your dog if it killed a cat" - and I voted yes. I would NOT rehome him; he's my dog, my responsibility, and I can't envisage any reason I'd ever consider rehoming him unless I truly thought he'd be happier/better off somewhere else.

I'd be devastated if he ever killed a cat - I have a cat who I adore, and the thought of anyone losing their cat because of Sherlock would be horrific. But, even if it was Kinvara who he killed, he'd still be my dog and I'd have to find a way of coping, in the same way I would if my cat somehow killed my dog.

Thank god, I don't think he's got it in him to kill anything, let alone a cat - he loves his feline sister and the worst he does to her is thoroughly lick her ears.

So please ignore one of the votes for yes - I meant yes, I could keep him!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

hazel pritchard said:


> I would hope anyone who owned a dog that killed a cat while outside would in future muzzle it, i have seen the heartbreak it has caused my 2 g/children when 1 of their cats was on the drive way and a dog came along and killed it in front of a 8 yr old and 4 yr old child, neither child will ever forget what happened to their so loved cat, it has made both have a hatred for dogs which im glad to say they are working with me to get over this mistrust of dogs


Nope not going to happen, I'd never muzzle chance over killing a cat. I don't like them so wont have one, so the only cats he'd catch are ones that are straying. He has a massive prey drive and although I don't want him to kill a cat accidents happen. So no I won't muzzle him for that


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I can't see the difference here between a dog killing a cat or a neighbours cat killing my rabbit. Its not nice but its nature. You wouldn't get shut of your cat for its actions so why your dog?

I've just voted in the wrong section again. I wouldn't give up my dog because its killed a cat. I'm thinking I may need glasses thats the second time in as many days I've not read the poll properly.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

I clicked yes by mistake.


Would you re-home your cat if it killed a mouse? Doubtful, why should it be different for a dog. 

Nicky has had a cat in his mouth before, thankfully it was ok, however if he had killed it he wouldn't be in my good books but i wouldnt even consider re-homing him, as others have said, its instinct. 

If he killed MY cat, i think it would be different. I wouldn't feel the same towards him for a while but it would be my fault if this did happen so i would take full responsibility for it.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

DobermannZoe said:


> You shoulda seen me fb status other night!!
> 12:30pm and I let Zeus out for a last pee, so Im washing the dishes and watching him through the window and the bloody devil spots a cat (could tell by his body language) and he decides to smash down a bit of fencing & trellis (barging at it about 3 times to smash it down) enough to leap over and get in my neighbours garden to get this cat! the whole time im running round in my dressing gown bare foot in the pitch black trying to grab the flipping dog lol!! :lol:
> 
> I laugh now........ wasnt funny at the time


Scooter did much the same a few years ago! Spotted a cat over the fence, broke a piece of it off when scrabbling over it and galloped off along the field, couldn't grab him quickly enough! He chased the cat over the fence into its garden, got chased out by the GSD that lives there and proceeded to take himself for a walk while I grabbed a lead and shoes 

Thank god he's not fast enough to catch a cat but fast enough to escape a surprised shepherd!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Whilst it would make me very sad that my dog had killed a cat theres no way I could give them up

infact id probably blame myself more than the dog for not ensuring it couldnt happen


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I hate these threads.  It exposes quite a few of the dog forum people to be cat haters. I agree it is not the dogs' fault, but I honestly believe some dog owners encourage their dogs to be cat killers, as a sport (because it's not legal to let their dogs kill livestock or deer for instance).:nono:
I also believe that a serial cat-killing dog is poorly trained and socialised. I wouldn't want to have an animal like that around me.
This is another reason I keep my cats indoors and confined to the home. I would be devastated if something like that happened to them.
PS FYI I also disapprove of free-roaming cats crapping in other peoples' gardens. I don't let my cats catch birds either.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

No-one on this thread has said they would encourage their dog to kill cats.
I've got cats , I love them but can also appeciate that not everyone does-a bit like kids or dogs etc.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

kat&molly said:


> No-one on this thread has said they would encourage their dog to kill cats.
> I've got cats , I love them but can also appeciate that not everyone does-a bit like kids or dogs etc.


I never said anyone on this thread has said they would encourage their dog to kill cats.X100 to you too


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Isn't it funny how you only post in this section to try and cause arguments.
I've got better things to do with my time.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

kat&molly said:


> Isn't it funny how you only post in this section to try and cause arguments.
> I've got better things to do with my time.


I don't think this section needs me to cause arguments. You and your eye-rolling do well enough on your own. I post in this section and any other if I see something that interests me, as is my right. If you are so busy doing important things with your time, why are you here?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> I hate these threads.  It exposes quite a few of the dog forum people to be cat haters. I agree it is not the dogs' fault, but I honestly believe some dog owners encourage their dogs to be cat killers, as a sport (because it's not legal to let their dogs kill livestock or deer for instance).:nono:
> I also believe that a serial cat-killing dog is poorly trained and socialised. I wouldn't want to have an animal like that around me.
> This is another reason I keep my cats indoors and confined to the home. I would be devastated if something like that happened to them.
> PS FYI I also disapprove of free-roaming cats crapping in other peoples' gardens. I don't let my cats catch birds either.


I don't think I have read any posts in the dog forum of people that HATE cats (I haven't read every, single one in this thread so may be wrong ).

I also don't know of any dog owners who encourage their dogs to kill cats, there may be the odd nutjob who does this but in general I doubt this.

There may be dogs who would/could kill a cat but this doesn't make the dog dangerous at all, it would simply mean that it had a high prey drive, poor recall, caught up in the excitement, etc. As I said one of my dogs lives quite happily with two cats but would chase an unknown cat.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Fortunately mine will never do it as they consider cats part of their pack. Amber has killed my guinea pig before, but I never blamed her as its part of a dog's nature.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> I hate these threads.  It exposes quite a few of the dog forum people to be cat haters. I agree it is not the dogs' fault, but I honestly believe some dog owners encourage their dogs to be cat killers, as a sport (because it's not legal to let their dogs kill livestock or deer for instance).:nono:
> I also believe that a serial cat-killing dog is poorly trained and socialised. I wouldn't want to have an animal like that around me.
> This is another reason I keep my cats indoors and confined to the home. I would be devastated if something like that happened to them.
> PS FYI I also disapprove of free-roaming cats crapping in other peoples' gardens. I don't let my cats catch birds either.


I am certainly not a cat hater and have owned and very much loved many cats. I would be utterly devastated if Kilo were to kill a cat and take plenty of precautions to keep cats safe BUT if he killed one on my own property or in the fields designated for dog walking here then I certainly wouldn't rehome him. He is poorly socialised with cats I admit, however there were hardly any cats where we used to live - he sees them daily now and we can walk past any that are just walking or are still BUT if one runs from him then he really wants to chase which is why I also walk him in a headcollar for extra control.

These cats are killing my plant in my front garden and a circle of grass around it, the lawn stinks of cat urine and I regularly have to pick up their poo. That is life unfortunately - it is also life if the cats enter my very well fenced garden and get chased.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I put my hand up and admit I do, in fact, hate cats. They literally make me shiver when I see one in my path. However, as I have said already, I would never encourage my dogs to even chase one. They can walk by one quite calmly on lead, although they do show alot of interest, but if it moves then they will attempt to chase. Jessie is the only one who couldnt care less about them, probably because she was a farm dog and was perhaps used to them in her previous home.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm most certainly not a cat hater, in fact if I didn't live so close to main roads i'd probably own one (or ten ). I have the scars to prove that I've even spent many an hour worming feral kittens, feisty little 'bleepers'!

I don't know where the divide, ie. dog owners vs. cat owners, came from 

It upsets me to find dead creatures in my garden and it's more than a little frustrating to have to clean up after other people's pets, regardless of species. But there is no way on earth I would ever even contemplate encouraging a dog to kill one, or even chase them.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> I put my hand up and admit I do, in fact, hate cats. They literally make me shiver when I see one in my path. However, as I have said already, I would never encourage my dogs to even chase one. They can walk by one quite calmly on lead, although they do show alot of interest, but if it moves then they will attempt to chase. Jessie is the only one who couldnt care less about them, probably because she was a farm dog and was perhaps used to them in her previous home.


I don't hate cats in fact I grew up with 2 who I would have gladly bought with me when I moved out but they would not have done well in the centre of London!

But apart from that everything Leanne77 said.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> I hate these threads.  It exposes quite a few of the dog forum people to be cat haters. I agree it is not the dogs' fault, but I honestly believe some dog owners encourage their dogs to be cat killers, as a sport (because it's not legal to let their dogs kill livestock or deer for instance).:nono:
> *I also believe that a serial cat-killing dog is poorly trained and socialised. I wouldn't want to have an animal like that around me.*
> This is another reason I keep my cats indoors and confined to the home. I would be devastated if something like that happened to them.
> PS FYI I also disapprove of free-roaming cats crapping in other peoples' gardens. I don't let my cats catch birds either.


My ex's dog was a serial cat killer. He was very well socialised and the most well trained dog I ever met. He was used to hunt deer, rabbit, squirrels and other prey so he saw cats as prey.

However, when he came to live with me I had a cat who he lived with for years in harmony. Because my cat was dog savvy he didn't run when he saw the new dog in the room . Instead he calmly walked past the dog, who was rigid watching the cat, sat down about a foot in front of the dog and started grooming himself. The dog never went for him because he never ran away or behaved like prey does!

My point is that just because a dog has a high prey drive doesn't make it un-socialised or untrained.

My Bizkit is a cat hunter. I don't allow it but it's obvious his previous owners encouraged it because if you say 'Cats' Bizkit goes nuts. If I see the cat I can recall him but once the chase is on it's difficult to stop it until he's got the cat in his mouth. Once he catches it I can get him to drop it and leave it, which has only happened three times in the first eighteen months but not at all in the last year, because I am vigilant.

If he caught a cat and killed it it would be my fault so I wouldn't get rid of him. I'm sure Shannow would kill a cat if she got hold of one but as she is always muzzled in public it's a moot point.

I can understand how some people may be scared to keep a dog who killed another animal because they do not truly understand the nature of living with predators. Instead they see a dog as a fluffy animated family accessory.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> I also believe that a serial cat-killing dog is poorly trained and socialised. I wouldn't want to have an animal like that around me.


Im sorry but that is total baloney. If you are a cat lover, I guarantee your cats will repeatedly kill things if you were to allow it. They are predatory carnivores, and frankly much better at killing than many dogs.

A cat killer dog is not necessarily poorly trained or socialized. Thats just how theyre made. When you throw a ball and the dog chases it, that is prey drive in action. Has nothing to do with training or socialization. Its pure instinct.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

My dobermann got hold of a cat once outside, was entirely my fault i usually keep an eye out for cats, it was horrible, it got away, i tried to look for it later but couldnt find it :9 but as much as i was upset and angry, it was more at myself. 

So to the OP's questions, no i wouldn't rehome, my boys arent socialised for cats, they'll sit and let the rats run around in living room and not bat an eye lidm but cats are a different subject 

oh and im not a massive fan of cats, i was brought up with them but meh. im the dog person in the family, my brothers the cat person, i certainly would never encourage any of my lot to chase after a cat


----------



## mjacyna (Jul 2, 2012)

no no no, it is definitely not the dog's fault, especially when they don't have a cat at home to get used to them.

I actually have a neighbour with god knows how many cats...they always kill baby black birds and it makes me so angry because cats SHOULD wear bells when outside!! 

And...is it just me or are other just dog owners getting fed up with cats hunting in their gardens!? I sometimes leave my garden door open when weather is nice and I'm out...and always pray that no dead cat will be there waiting for me! Seriously, it is always the DOG's fault...while the cats are the ones going to places they should never visit....so so so irresponsible, esp these days you can get that special collar and wire which you can place around the garden to keep the cat inside...

How many cats can we see dead on the roads, I even have a friend who keeps losing her cats and just gets new ones...why even bother with a pet when you don't keep an eye on it v.v

Sorry, I must sound like such a dog owner, but I just pity those cats...


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Out of curiosity do you guys view dog on dog attacks where a dog is killed worse than a dog on cat attack? My two get an earfull if they try to chase a cat. I can command Lucky not to chase and even stop mid chase when she zones in onto a cat. Sam stays on lead during his walks.

Also now that the missus has got a kitten who I adore as much as my dogs I would never tolerate any threatening behavior towards her.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Out of curiosity do you guys view dog on dog attacks where a dog is killed worse than a dog on cat attack? My two get an earfull if they try to chase a cat. I can command Lucky not to chase and even stop mid chase when she zones in onto a cat. Sam stays on lead during his walks.
> 
> Also now that the missus has got a kitten who I adore as much as my dogs I would never tolerate any threatening behavior towards her.


I think they are both awful as people love their cats as much as we love our dogs; the difference to me is firstly that Kilo's prey drive doesn't kick in around dogs - although I don't allow chasing play with very small dogs for many reasons, prey drive being one of them. If he showed any aggression towards dogs I would take measures to ensure he couldn't attack one.

He does show considerable aggression towards cats and I take every measure possible to ensure that he cannot chase them when we are out and about - the difference is is that cats occasionally enter my garden.

I am pleased that you have managed to train Lucky to stop mid chase - does make me wonder how high her prey drive / arousal is at the time as Kilo goes off the scale. He is much better after training, but if one runs he goes from 1 - 10 in excitement terms in an instant. What is Lucky like in forests with deer / rabbits etc?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

5rivers79 said:


> Out of curiosity do you guys view dog on dog attacks where a dog is killed worse than a dog on cat attack?


It depends on the attack. A prey driven one? Nope, same thing.

However, if I had a dog with such over the top DA that I feared for the lives of the other dogs in my household, I would address that far differently than an instance of predatory drift.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I would view some dog-on-dog attacks as seriously as a dog harming a cat, but not all, depends on the motivation for the attack.

They are both creatures that deserve the right live out their life in safety though IMHO.

However, I've never known a dog stray into my garden (and tbh it would be more likely to get a game that a fight:biggrin. 
I think my dog has a right to be off lead in the garden I've paid to secure and if she spots a cat before I do then she'll chase. I'd hate to see her kill one but I'm very aware she's capable of it and do my best to ensure she is under control and never given the opportunity to harm any other animal.

As I said before Diz was well socialised around cats in a cattery and even shared their food and toys. If I decided to take on a kitten she'd probably love it but she will chase them if they run.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

no I wouldnt rehome roxi if she did kill a cat, because like what everyone else has said its instinct to chase, but looking at roxi now playing with my mums kitten I dont have anything to worry about


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I think they are both awful as people love their cats as much as we love our dogs; the difference to me is firstly that Kilo's prey drive doesn't kick in around dogs - although I don't allow chasing play with very small dogs for many reasons, prey drive being one of them. If he showed any aggression towards dogs I would take measures to ensure he couldn't attack one.
> 
> He does show considerable aggression towards cats and I take every measure possible to ensure that he cannot chase them when we are out and about - the difference is is that cats occasionally enter my garden.
> 
> I am pleased that you have managed to train Lucky to stop mid chase - does make me wonder how high her prey drive / arousal is at the time as Kilo goes off the scale. He is much better after training, but if one runs he goes from 1 - 10 in excitement terms in an instant. What is Lucky like in forests with deer / rabbits etc?


I second everything that Dogless said. I have dogs that are not only bred to chase (for generation upon generation - it's the raison d'etre of the breed!) but also _trained_ to chase from puppyhood. As a result my bitch's prey drive is very, very strong and while we have been working on it since we adopted her, I would never, ever trust her around small furry things that run and that includes cats. She is very much improved - she can now walk past cats that aren't moving without lunging, screaming and getting up on her back legs but if they move then all bets are off.

As for how we manage her - I went through that in my previous posts.


----------



## mjacyna (Jul 2, 2012)

That is exactly what I think, dogs that live at home with no cats, will chase them and if they will catch...all hell will break loose...and it is difficult to train them not to touch cats if they are not used to them all that much.

I would also hate to see my dog kill a cat, but I would never blame him or myself, especially if that cat is in his garden. He is very territorial and does not like cats in his garden (I don't like them either because they destroy my plants and poo everywhere, I am not responsible for them, so why do I need to pay for what they do >.<).

My boy is actually really good with other animals, won't do any harm to a hedgehog, once caught a rabbit but released once I told him to (rabbit was fine!) but cats...he just hates. He is fine outside, he will walk nicely on the street. It's just when the cat will be in the garden that he kicks off...

So cat owners should do what owners of other animals do- keep their animals safe, under control and on their property! I know plenty of people taking their cats on walks in a harness. An argument that cats need their freedom is just getting on my nerves. Hell, my dog would love to go running up and down the neighbourhood too, but I know that it is not safe, especially for him. The same goes for cats.


----------



## modesty blaise (Jul 2, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> I hate these threads.  It exposes quite a few of the dog forum people to be cat haters. I agree it is not the dogs' fault, but I honestly believe some dog owners encourage their dogs to be cat killers, as a sport (because it's not legal to let their dogs kill livestock or deer for instance).:nono:
> I also believe that a serial cat-killing dog is poorly trained and socialised. I wouldn't want to have an animal like that around me.
> This is another reason I keep my cats indoors and confined to the home. I would be devastated if something like that happened to them.
> PS FYI I also disapprove of free-roaming cats crapping in other peoples' gardens. I don't let my cats catch birds either.


I agree that cat killing is appalling, but I don't see how anyone's comment here could be interpreted as that.

I would never put my dog down if she killed a cat, and I adore cats. I can't have them because my dog's prey instinct is off the charts (and my husband is very allergic) and after a few years of trying to get her to drop it, I realised it's better for the cats not to be exposed to someone constantly stalking them. My dog has never killed anyone, she doesn't go to kill cats she just chases them away. If I felt for one second that she would harm anyone, I would not take her out without a muzzle. She is almost 17 years old, always been off leash (not by the road, obviously, but in the park), so I think I must have done something right.

But just like I wouldn't abandon a cat who killed a pet fish, a rat or a canary, I wouldn't abandon a dog who killed a cat. I would manage it in a different way because they haven't done anything that deserves me abandoning them.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes i'd keep him. My dog loves cats, but they don't like him as he's too bouncy. I don't think he'd ever hurt one, BUT, if he did it'd be my fault not his. 

It'd be my fault as a dogs instinct is to chase, and by me not having the situation under control so he goes and hurts or kills a cat, if my own stupid fault. 

If this did happen why would I pass him on to someone else to deal with? It's my problem to deal with, why should he be given to someone else to keep under control? 

Thankfully Rufus just wants to play with the cats and has never shown any aggression towards them. If a cat see's him coming they just run off much faster than him. He did manage to catch a bird that couldn't fly very well once, but he had no idea what to do with himself and was very shocked! He just pawed at it until I got to him and helped the bird. 

SO no, I don't think he would hurt a cat anyway, but if he did, it's my problem, nobody elses.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I am pleased that you have managed to train Lucky to stop mid chase - does make me wonder how high her prey drive / arousal is at the time as Kilo goes off the scale. He is much better after training, but if one runs he goes from 1 - 10 in excitement terms in an instant. What is Lucky like in forests with deer / rabbits etc?


At first Lucky would see a cat that was probably over a football pitch distance away and sprint after it. If I had her on lead she would start jumping and lunging. Now we can spot a cat 3m away and I can tell her no and she wont run at it. She will even come to me if I follow it up with a recall command, although I can see the disappointment in her face as shed rather chase. But she's learning all the while and its working.

As for people not liking that cats are given freedom, isnt that the difference between cats and dogs and how they have been bred over hundreds of years? Dogs heavily rely on us for food and shelter and breeding is based upon being very dependent on humans. After, all a dog is a large predator in our homes therefore dependency is needed for harmony imo. It would be extremely difficult for a dog to survive on the streets.

Cats on the other hand are very independent and retain alot of their wild nature imo...they are able to efficiently hunt and kill without being trained by us and they are able to live away from their homes too. They are truely wild imo and are only manageable by humans because they are small compared to dogs..can you imagine the nature of a cat if it were the size of a rottweiler?

Humans have not created the domestic cat to depend on us like they have with the dog and especially not to do certain tasks and jobs like a dog can do. IMO it was purely for our own pleasures and curiosities so why should the cat have its freedom taken away from it? I don't mind cats roaming around in my garden or in the streets..they have for one controlled the uk rat population to some extent..especially in my area. Thank you feral cats 

Remember cats and dogs think very differently..I read somewhere a dog looks upon on us as gods cos we feed it and groom it..a cat thinks it is a god cos we feed it and groom it lol.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> At first Lucky would see a cat that was probably over a football pitch distance away and sprint after it. If I had her on lead she would start jumping and lunging. Now we can spot a cat 3m away and I can tell her no and she wont run at it. She will even come to me if I follow it up with a recall command, although I can see the disappointment in her face as shed rather chase. But she's learning all the while and its working.


This sounds like Spencer. He wants to chase and given the chance would definitely do so from a distance but with training he's getting to the point where he'll recall. We don't often see cats so practising around them is difficult but he has the same response to birds.

Rupert on the other hand, not a snowballs chance in hell. He saw a cat (or bird, rabbit, sheep, horse or whatever) and he was completely and utterly focused on it. There was no distracting him, I don't think he even saw or heard anything other than the prey he was focused on.

Spen chases coz it's fun, Rupert chased to kill.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> This sounds like Spencer. He wants to chase and given the chance would definitely do so from a distance but with training he's getting to the point where he'll recall. We don't often see cats so practising around them is difficult but he has the same response to birds.
> 
> *Rupert on the other hand, not a snowballs chance in hell. He saw a cat (or bird, rabbit, sheep, horse or whatever) and he was completely and utterly focused on it. There was no distracting him, I don't think he even saw or heard anything other than the prey he was focused on.*
> 
> Spen chases coz it's fun, Rupert chased to kill.


The part in bold is more like Kilo - he is not having fun he is really aroused (shaking, whining, pulling, leaping etc); not sure he would chase to kill - but the urge to chase supersedes everything else. Initially when we moved here he would let out a sort of scream and go crazy trying to get at a cat even standing still; same for other animals even though he'd been used to seeing sheep etc from a puppy. Now I can walk him through livestock or past a still cat and as long as they remain still or moving slowly and I can keep him moving we are fine. Alert, but fine. If sheep are channelled and run he no longer barks / whines but he is very, very focussed - and if one gets separated from the flock his focus is switched onto that one; if a cat runs he is the same - utterly focussed on the moving cat and intent on getting to it.

I have done a huge amount of work and have recalled him from chases (the awful day of the hunt incident!) and a deer - but I do think that they were 'lucky' as well as trained.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

5rivers79 said:


> As for people not liking that cats are given freedom, isnt that the difference between cats and dogs and how they have been bred over hundreds of years? Dogs heavily rely on us for food and shelter and breeding is based upon being very dependent on humans. After, all a dog is a large predator in our homes therefore dependency is needed for harmony imo. It would be extremely difficult for a dog to survive on the streets.


Dogs are very efficient scavengers often more so than they are predators. In many big cities in developing countries, dogs survive easily enough on the streets.



5rivers79 said:


> why should the cat have its freedom taken away from it?


So they dont wreak havoc with the local bird population?
So they dont die a traumatic death hit by a car or savaged by a larger predator?
So they dont spread disease?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

What good would it do to rehome him? I don't see the point really


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> The part in bold is more like Kilo - he is not having fun he is really aroused (shaking, whining, pulling, leaping etc); not sure he would chase to kill - but the urge to chase supersedes everything else. Initially when we moved here he would let out a sort of scream and go crazy trying to get at a cat even standing still; same for other animals even though he'd been used to seeing sheep etc from a puppy. Now I can walk him through livestock or past a still cat and as long as they remain still or moving slowly and I can keep him moving we are fine. Alert, but fine. If sheep are channelled and run he no longer barks / whines but he is very, very focussed - and if one gets separated from the flock his focus is switched onto that one; if a cat runs he is the same - utterly focussed on the moving cat and intent on getting to it.
> 
> I have done a huge amount of work and have recalled him from chases (the awful day of the hunt incident!) and a deer - but I do think that they were 'lucky' as well as trained.


It's a bloody nightmare isn't it? Didn't even have to be moving for Rupert to fixate. Depending on how close they were sometimes I had to half carry half drag him to keep him moving coz he'd go into this freeze and then stalk reeeeeaaaaalllly slowly towards them till close enough to stand a chance of catching them, bit like you see lions hunting prey. And sheep! Oh my god, sheep! He screamed, he bucked, he reared, he fought with everything he had to get at them. The day we got to the vets and found a lamb in the waiting room was NOT fun.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

It's fascinating (and a little scary!) hearing how others have to deal with strong prey drive.... the closest Henri has come to expressing a prey drive was watching a fly, even then he didn't go for it. He sits in the garden like snow white surrounded by birds because they know he is no threat Lol.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> It's a bloody nightmare isn't it? Didn't even have to be moving for Rupert to fixate. Depending on how close they were sometimes *I had to half carry half drag him to keep him moving coz he'd go into this freeze and then stalk reeeeeaaaaalllly slowly towards them till close enough to stand a chance of catching them, bit like you see lions hunting prey.* And sheep! Oh my god, sheep! He screamed, he bucked, he reared, he fought with everything he had to get at them. The day we got to the vets and found a lamb in the waiting room was NOT fun.


Exactly this too - Kilo stalks. I have to keep him from being able to get his weight low and just walk fast or even run so he has to look at me or at least move with me. I also carry a squeaker from a murdered toy which can break that concentration if they are still / slow moving.


----------



## mjacyna (Jul 2, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Dogs are very efficient scavengers often more so than they are predators. In many big cities in developing countries, dogs survive easily enough on the streets.
> 
> So they dont wreak havoc with the local bird population?
> So they dont die a traumatic death hit by a car or savaged by a larger predator?
> So they dont spread disease?


That is pretty much the point all the dog owners make. We don't let dogs roam free because they can hurt or be hurt. Same goes to cats, they are agressive and wild more often than not when let out freely. They attack birds, dogs, children and poo everywhere, especially in children's play areas! It's disgusting and irresponsible to think that the cat can go off and cause no harm. And selfish and stupid to think that nothing will harm that kitten!

Responsible owner would never let their pet go off somewhere without supervison...for their safety mostly.:thumbup1:


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> It's a bloody nightmare isn't it? Didn't even have to be moving for Rupert to fixate. Depending on how close they were sometimes I had to half carry half drag him to keep him moving coz he'd go into this freeze and then stalk reeeeeaaaaalllly slowly towards them till close enough to stand a chance of catching them, bit like you see lions hunting prey. And sheep! Oh my god, sheep! He screamed, he bucked, he reared, he fought with everything he had to get at them. The day we got to the vets and found a lamb in the waiting room was NOT fun.


That sounds like Gypsy (apart from the sheep anything bigger then a cat and she isn't interested). It's the difference between her and Ely - he likes to chase but once he catches (like he did my parent's cat) he just lets the thing he's chasing go. Gypsy stalks and most definitely hunts.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Whoops. Voted yes as I read the thread title as could you keep your dog and then the actual question on the vote was Woudl you rehome it.

Yes I would keep my dog if it killed a cat.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I have answered 'unsure' as it depends entirely on the circumstances

I have 4 cats - if either dog simply turned for no discernible reason and killed one them then I would have to consider rehoming the dog as I would have 3 cats at risk, however I would explore *ever* health and behavioural avenue and try find out if the cat had somehow instigated the incident.

I would do everything to avoid it but I couldn't in good consciousness risk the other cats or rehome them instead


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I just voted wrong the OP question is different from the poll and I just clicked sorry!
No I wouldn't rehome them. Mine are built for hunting things for the last 800+ years it's what they were breed to do. I don't trust them and wouldn't get a cat for that reason. D lived with our cat up to 8 months but I don't trust E. 
E once came back from a walk with blood around her muzzle no dogs on the walk so can only assume she got a bunny . 
They aren't allowed off lead now but whine and get excited when they see rabbits, and go into hunt mode when they smell fox or deer.


----------

